# [Regular Season Game 20] Houston Rockets vs. Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(12-7)/(5-13)*


When/Where:
*Friday, December 5, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Crawford / Jackson / Maggette / Wright / Biedrins*


_*Preview*_



> Searching for offense with Tracy McGrady sidelined, the Houston Rockets may have found a solution in their next opponent.
> 
> The Golden State Warriors will bring their woeful defense to Houston on Friday, looking to avoid their eighth straight loss in a game that will feature a clash of styles.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

With T-Mac we would kill this team. Not because they suck - we have had trouble with bad teams - but because it would allow us to play McGrady at the 1 if they go with Crawford there. Also, Jamal Crawford is the sort of player that will win and lose games for a team because he controls the ball and takes a lot of shots. With our perimeter defense, those are the sort of players we like playing against. I could easily see him going 5-20 and shooting them out of the game.

However, without T-Mac we'll have to guard him with Alston. That's a mismatch, and Brooks won't get much court time.

This team fronts Yao aggressively. We seemed to finally figure out how to handle that last season - have Yao crash the boards - and it worked spectacularly well one game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am actually worried about this game. Rockets don't do that good with fast team. With T-Mac out, we need to force them to play our game instead of theirs. That means, we need to have lock down defense tonight.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It is gonna be tough game.
Warriors struggling big time this year.
So let make it eighth straight loss for GS.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know if I am as worried since they no longer have Barron. Hes the one that always torched us, so I think our defense should be able to slow them down. 

If we score over 100, and play our defense then we should win this game no problem.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When does Mario come back for the GSWs?

Yao needs to dominate the Warriors dont really have an inside presence. Lee got 37points 21 rebounds for gods sake.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL i know Randolph got that ball off Chuck just then. But thankfully the Rockets are finally playing some defence(not surprisingly just after Chuck came on)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

32-30 to GSWs to end the 1st. But thats okay we will come back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL 4 dunks/layups missed in a row...................

I think Chuck's I think was a tear drop........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS: I have Jackson on my fantasy team.......
He has been terrible now he is lighting it up against us.............

We have both Shane & Ron on this team how does he light up against us...........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW missed Brooks replay really wanted to see that again...... That looked amazing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Carl is having a shocker.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

5th Foul on Turiaf.
Its not even half time yet.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Nasty dunk by Artest and Von Wafer is having a pretty good game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

SSSShhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Nice way to close out the half.

Battier hits his 4th 3.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luther is playing really well. But I cant see him taking minutes away from Ron, Von & Batman. in the second half.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

5 point play coming up?????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Yao missed the third


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

For gods sakes............

This game is way too close........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great move by Yao


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Close game in the 4th quarter against Warriors? Nooo

But knowing the Warriors they will just throw the game away even if it ends up being quite close.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Crawford is quite the scorer.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ron. Artest.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao showing some strength


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

hroz said:


> Luther is playing really well. But I cant see him taking minutes away from Ron, Von & Batman. in the second half.


Luther played? :sarcasm:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is it just me or has Yao demanding the ball more lately.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Now thats beautiful offense right there especially in the 4th quarter.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow what is T-Mac wearing


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bring in the garbage guys!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We want Steve!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Did anyone else see Steve Francis messing around on the bench? He was like jumping around and kicking and stuff.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

131-112 Rockets

Yao leads the team with 33 points 14 rebounds and 5 assists(assists tied with Ron)

PS Wafer with a career high in points.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Would have liked to see

Brooks
Francis
Head
Wafer
Dorsey

To end the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Luther played? :sarcasm:


Yeah and while I still would like to see him traded, he played pretty well, the problem was Wafer out shone him with his hussle and by making plays(career high in points for Wafer) Battier had hit 4 3s at the half and Artest was our leading scorer at the half.

Not sure why Dorsey didnt get minutes at the end there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Did anyone else see Steve Francis messing around on the bench? He was like jumping around and kicking and stuff.


Yeah hopefully he can add to our depth soon.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS 13 of 21 from down town by the Rockets.

And one of those missed attempts was a Hail Mary by Chuck to end the 3rd Q.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Great to see Rafer continuing to play well. Hopefull he plays the rest of the season like this, just like last season.

Yao remained aggressive through the double teams instead of passing it out too quickly. That's what JVG had him do.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Apparently we have another injury, guys:



> Fran Blinebury: WORN OUT DORSEY
> 
> Those 2 minutes that *Joey Dorsey* played the other night against the Clippers were too much. The rookie is now sidelined for two weeks with a case of plantar fasciitisin his left foot.


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/2008/12/live_blog_rockets_vs_warriors.html


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought plantar fasciitis only happened to 32-year old veterans.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

hroz said:


> 131-112 Rockets
> 
> Yao leads the team with 33 points 14 rebounds and 5 assists(assists tied with Ron)
> 
> PS Wafer with a career high in points.



As of today, wafer is very important for Rockets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

See like I said we score over 100 we will win. That and I am really liking what I see from Yao right now. We really seem to be using him effectively now, and he’s torching the opposition. 

So far so good with Tmac out, but these are all winnable games so I am not too optimistic just yet.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

mtlk said:


> As of today, wafer is very important for Rockets.


Apparently more important than Luther Head.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao with a BEAST of a 4th qtr. I swore I was playing 2k9 how flawless Yao was.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> See like I said we score over 100 we will win. That and I am really liking what I see from Yao right now. We really seem to be using him effectively now, and he’s torching the opposition.
> 
> So far so good with Tmac out, but these are all winnable games so I am not too optimistic just yet.



I read that Rockets win vs GS in a 131-112, was their highest point total in 13 years since a 133-93 road win over Sacramento on Dec. 12, 1995.

And that without T-mac?.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> I thought plantar fasciitis only happened to 32-year old veterans.



It happens to anyone at any age, one of the UK players had it last season. And I believe Luther had it at one point too.


----------

